# Xcom 2 Furry Mod?



## trivean (Sep 22, 2019)

So I've been playing Xcom 2 for a long while. Modding it as well. I know it's an old game but still one of the best I've played. And with all the solider customization I have to ask:

Are there any furry mods for it?

I haven't seen any on Nexus and Steam. I would make one myself but I'm not the best artist in the world and I'm more comfortable downloading mods rather than programming them. Hence why I'm asking.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Sep 22, 2019)

Not that I'm aware of. Would be neat though. The only mod I know of with other species is Allies Unknown, where you can play as the Mass Effect races.


----------



## trivean (Sep 22, 2019)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Would be neat though. The only mod I know of with other species is Allies Unknown, where you can play as the Mass Effect races.



Yeah, I've seen that one. But those all make them specific classes (at least from my experience) and not able to make them any classes regular soldiers could be. Which is what really sucks. Maybe I can learn how to make all of the programming for it and maybe get good at 3D modeling to make one but, once again, I'm not all that familiar with making mods and IRL job isn't exactly helping with time.


----------

